# Near 14 inch red-belly dead.



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

This thing was a beast, it was the thickest red- belly any one can ever see, and the most beautiful red belly I will ever see at this massive size.. if this red did not die I would bet that it would of been 15+ inches by next year this time.

here's the pic!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks obese. What was his diet?

Always dissapointing losing a piranha.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats a chubby ass fish...sorry for you're loss. Isn't this the biggest red on p-fury?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I would say it was the biggest in captivity or may be even the wild.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

LOL...in the wild, unless you have put on a scuba suit or some snorkel goggles and explored the depth of the river where this fish comes from then i doubt that statement is correct. But yeah its a pretty sweet red.

Was he kept solo?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't know how that poor fish lasted this long. Did you pump that thing full of lard everyday or what? f*ck man i can only imagine how big your wife is if you think your fish are good looking and not fat.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for your loss dude but that is one fat P, Seriously what was its diet?
I'm gusseing lots of red meat and probably no pellets









Not the best looking p but it was almost 14in.
Do you have any others and are they as big as this one?


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Pat said:


> View attachment 182643


Exactly haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry for your loss but isnt this your 2nd large pygo that has died recently? I remember your last thread and everyones opinion was very much the same as they are now. Your piranhas are extremely over weight and unhealthy looking. Perhaps a change in diet will help the rest last a little longer.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> I would say it was the biggest in captivity or may be even the wild.


This is a joke right?? Your P measured correctly isn't near 14 inches. And that thing looks WAY to fat. Either way that really sucks ass to lose a fish. Sorry....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

If you would have pumped him full any more he would have stretch marks that is sad to see some one feed there fish to death


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry for your loss. pretty big ass red belly. but as some others have stated it does look like hes obese.
what was his diet like? and was he kept in a shaol or solo?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, theres never been a truer saying, how old was that fish? What do think the cause of death was ?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry......but seriously what the f*ck are you feeding them? Please fill us in so you do no thave to suffer another loss if th ediet is completely wrong.

......Pat, it has been a while since I have seen that pic........I laugh everytime LOL!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

wow


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

That sucks to lose a fish. Looks like he was well Fed. I bet you feed a lot of salmon to your p's. It is really oilly. I fed my old reds salmon to get them to grow Big fast, But Realized it was not the best for my p's health. What do you have left for Reds now. Post some pics of your tank if you don't mind.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

SeedlessOne said:


> I would say it was the biggest in captivity or may be even the wild.


This is a joke right?? Your P measured correctly isn't near 14 inches. And that thing looks WAY to fat. Either way that really sucks ass to lose a fish. Sorry....
[/quote]

I agree it was more like 13in


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> This thing was a beast, it was the thickest red- belly any one can ever see, and the most beautiful red belly I will ever see at this massive size.. if this red did not die I would bet that it would of been 15+ inches by next year this time.
> 
> here's the pic!


Massive heart attack?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

No more picture.....
I would have loved to see it.... but i remember what the other ones looked like. Must be the same !

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Bummer pic was removed. Stating his wife is huge based on the P's was pretty rude though guys. Whats with all the personal attacks lately on here? It obviously lived long enough to get over a foot long so had to be a few years old. Probably older than most others that are slamming you. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Would you please re-post the pic? I would love to see a P that big.

Thank you


----------

